# crazy Act



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

I urgently needed a few days off work, but I knew the Boss would not 
allow me to take a leave. I thought that maybe if I acted "CRAZY"

then he would tell me to take a few days off.

So I hung upside down from the ceiling and made funny noises.

My co-worker (who's blonde) asked me what I was doing? I told her

that I was pretending to be a light bulb so that the Boss would think I

was "CRAZY" and give me a few days off.

A few minutes later the Boss came into the office and asked "What

are you doing ?" I told him I was a light bulb.

He said "You are clearly stressed out. Go home and recuperate for

a Couple of days."

I jumped down and walked out of the office. When my co-worker

(the Blonde) followed me, the Boss said to her, "And where do you

think You're going?"

(You're gonna love this...)

She said,

"I'm going home too, I can't work in the dark!"


----------

